

It’s the Economy, Girlfriend - ardit33
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/01/28/nyregion/28daba.html?em

======
olefoo
I really want these gals to put together a musical, call it Gold Diggers of
2010 with sad songs about how they can't even get a decent divorce from the
bum and such. And a heartwarming story of the one girl with a clear heart
whose love inspires solvency in her man.

------
hypermatt
My GF actually sent me a link to the blog the other day ;)
<http://dabagirls.com/> Its a great day to be a software developer in NYC,
maybe I should head down to some bars in the financial district ;)!

